
Let's make code for IoT and Linux easy and modular - staticvar
https://opk.hackpad.com/Lets-make-code-for-IoT-and-Linux-easy-and-modular-Mh0YNcm3w0X
======
pedalpete
I originally flagged this, but than unflagged. The title had me curious, but
it hits a login screen. Can you explain what it is you're trying to get me to
login to?

